# Less than a week!



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

We are adding another Golden pup to our gang🙂



Pedigree: Jay/crush


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, hope you'll share pictures of your little one.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Congratulations Lee, is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

The more the marrier.....!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> We are adding another Golden pup to our gang🙂
> 
> We like our females. Should be full of fire. I really like what the bitch produced in her last breeding with Rip.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Let the fun begin! (Again lol)


----------

